# Fruit, specifically berries?



## EmilyInsanity (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out what type of fruit my 9 week old hedgie likes best. Are any specific fruits not good for them? I just bought raspberries for him but i wasn't sure if the seeds were bad...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Safe Fruits and Veggies

Remember you may have to introduce a fruit and veggie a lot of times before you convince your hedgehog to eat it, and do so one at a time so you know if they have allergies which food caused it.

When I say a lot I mean days or even weeks of trying sometimes 

Watermelon tends to be popular with hedgehogs, I usually skin any fruit if its possible just for safety of my hedgehogs


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's a great thread that has safe and unsafe fruits & veggies listed - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+and+veggie

With raspberries, I wouldn't personally be too concerned about the seeds. They're small enough that it doesn't seem like they'd pose a choking hazard. I've tried raspberries, blueberries, and strawberries with Lily and she mushes them all into her liner instead of eating them. :roll: Her favorite fruits are melons - honeydew, cantaloupe, and watermelon.


----------

